# Confined Spaces....ppt



## بريان (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

ملف في المرفقات بالبور بونت ... Entry into confined spaces​ Permits to Work​ 


انتضروا المزيد


----------



## sayed00 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى على المساركة المفيده


----------



## تمبيزة (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور
نتمنى دوام المشاركات المفيدة


----------



## w_a244 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## fraidi (11 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووورvvvvv


----------



## م/وفاء (12 مارس 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووور جدا علي هده المشاركه*​


----------



## AMEER2006 (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك


----------



## fraidi (6 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## medhat56 (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمروصلاح (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

